# What color?



## Kathy'sKID (Nov 3, 2004)

What color do ya'll paint your hives? I believe white is the traditional color, that's what mine are. I've reading a book by A. I. Root a retired bee keeper lent me, he claims that if you paint a hive a dark color, say brown, the bees actually produced more honey, anyone have any experience with this? Also, I read that if you have more then two hives within two feet of each other, the front of them need to be painted different colors, to help the bees detect which they belong too. I guess it makes sense but I'd just never heard that before. Anyway I'm interested in hearing what colors your hives are.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I painted all of my hives a dark green; it fit in nicely with the colors of the house, etc. They are in the shade during the hottest parts of the day, so they do not really overheat due to the added absorption of the sun's rays. The traditional color is white because many pollinators have their hives completely out in the open, with no shade at all. A dark hive would overheat under those conditions very quickly. I now bought some used equipment which ranges in color from pink to baby blue to a nasty peachy color. I guess she used the mismixed paint from home depot  Honestly, I think it depends on location. In the south, most people paint their hives white, and in the north, those people who don't paint white because that is the "norm" usually paint their hives darker colors. I could see a northern beekeeper getting more honey out of a darker hive because the hive warms up faster in the morning sun, urging the bees out to get the nectar (much of which can be produced by dew) before the sun evaporates it.

justgojumpit


----------



## Kathy'sKID (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, now I want to get out and repaint my hives, dark green sounds nice. We're not really ânorthâ but I think we're north enough for some shade of dark green, or maybe blue . . . plus their spot doesn't get a lot of sun, south edge of a wooded area. I probably wouldn't have to wrap my hives in tarpaper then. "Nasty peachâ sounds like one of those "what-were-they-thinking?" colors.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MIne are white, colonial blue and dark green. DD wanted to paint flowers on the brood chambers!


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine are all different pastels, lavender, mint, pink, blue, yellow. Looks like easter out there. :haha: 
I was told in Mexico the hives are bright red, orange, etc.Very colorful. I do think you need to consder the location and your climate. The dark colors tend to absorb the heat from sun. Might be good in the winter, but a solar oven in the summer. :no:


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

I am in the south, and do pick out the lighter colors for my hives. I'm not that picky about the exzact color though.

I go to the miss-macthed paint section in Home Depot, Lowes, or the local paint store. Sure enough you will find a large slection of colors that should be close to what you are looking for. In most cases you can pick up a Gal. of Exteror Latex paint for under $3. Which is better than the norm $20 a Gal.

BB


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Mine are mostly white. I have some deeps and supers that are beige and or light blue. Supposedly having some differentiated reduces drift when you have a number of hives set in a row (longest row I have is 10 hives).

Mike


----------

